# many bubbles floating at the surface



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey all! so recently I added a DIY yeast and sugar CO2 generator with a bamboo chopstick diffuser. I noticed that there are have a lot of bubbles that wouldn't pop at the surface of the water. I've been try to remove the bubbles for a period of a few days thinking there might be some residue on the surface that is keeping these bubbles around. Unfortunately, it has still been foamy on the surface.

I have two cheap HOB filters (topfin 10 and 20) running. Anyone know what the problem might be or if this is normal?

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is sometimes when I use extra stress coat, I get a few bubbles.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

mikosoft said:


> Hey all! so recently I added a DIY yeast and sugar CO2 generator with a bamboo chopstick diffuser. I noticed that there are have a lot of bubbles that wouldn't pop at the surface of the water. I've been try to remove the bubbles for a period of a few days thinking there might be some residue on the surface that is keeping these bubbles around. Unfortunately, it has still been foamy on the surface.
> 
> I have two cheap HOB filters (topfin 10 and 20) running. Anyone know what the problem might be or if this is normal?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Try raising the filter position higher from the water level. Definitely solved it for me before.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

mikosoft said:


> Hey all! so recently I added a DIY yeast and sugar CO2 generator with a bamboo chopstick diffuser. I noticed that there are have a lot of bubbles that wouldn't pop at the surface of the water. I've been try to remove the bubbles for a period of a few days thinking there might be some residue on the surface that is keeping these bubbles around. Unfortunately, it has still been foamy on the surface.
> 
> I have two cheap HOB filters (topfin 10 and 20) running. Anyone know what the problem might be or if this is normal?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


 The excess bubbles in your tank are being caused by bamboo FARTS !


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

mikosoft said:


> Hey all! so recently I added a DIY yeast and sugar CO2 generator with a bamboo chopstick diffuser. I noticed that there are have a lot of bubbles that wouldn't pop at the surface of the water. I've been try to remove the bubbles for a period of a few days thinking there might be some residue on the surface that is keeping these bubbles around. Unfortunately, it has still been foamy on the surface.
> 
> I have two cheap HOB filters (topfin 10 and 20) running. Anyone know what the problem might be or if this is normal?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


most likely protein at the surface that's keeping the bubbles in, I wouldn't be concerned about it. unless you have a surface skimmer in your tank there's always going to be a thin layer of protein at the surface. Even HOBs don't help with the protein much as they just tend to concentrate away from the filter itself.
I have these bubbles at the surface even with my pressurized setups and have had this for years - so unless your fish as gasping or dying, you're fine.


----------

